# Golden Jubilee



## DaleT (Mar 31, 2018)

New to the group, looks like a great place as I begin my project of restoring my Fathers tractor. I got it when he died in 2000. Since then it has run sporadically. At this point I have the engine rebuilt and running great. My problem is now the center rear assembly is cracked. I remember him saying about it leaking yrs ago. Appears it was repaired but has failed now. Any ideas on locating a center rear? Thanks for reading.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Dale, welcome to the tractor forum.

If you will go to the tractorhouse.com website, in their "dismantled machines" section, they have tractor salvage yards from all over the country listed. They have 9ea. Jubilees and 70 ea. NAA's listed in salvage. The Ford Jubilee and Ford NAA are the same tractor. Choose a boneyard near you.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome DaleT, glad you stopped by. Not sure if a machine shop could weld it. Have you any pictures to show us exactly what your issue is? 
As sixbales mentioned, a salvage tractor might be the ticket.


----------

